
Companies Are Using Employee Survey Data to Predict–and Squash–Union Organizing - monalisauzi
https://onezero.medium.com/companies-are-using-employee-survey-data-to-predict-and-squash-union-organizing-a7e28a8c2158
======
Avshalom
oh hey those perceptyx questions are verbatim the Target "best team survey"
questions... how'da thunk.

